# Is there a way to tell how far along a doe is?



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably not...but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask....but is there a way to tell how far along a doe is besides waiting it out? 

Delilah was bred 3 different times and she is getting a belly on her.....so I'm beginning to think she took a different time, in which case if so, I need to start drying her up.

I didn't know if they could tell when the blood is sent in. I haven't gotten around to drawing/sending blood for CAE and preg. check yet. Always something coming up. GAH. Maybe I can get it all organized and done this month. :/


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Ultrasound would be your best bet, if you've got a decent vet & can afford it.

Tom


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Guess I'll just have to wait and see. I don't have that kind of money...nor would I use it just to see how far along a goat is if I did have it. lol 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is she drying up...few to no nubians are going to be milking well when over 100 days pregnant. 

I had bred a group of Nubians years ago to kid in beginning of January, instead of their normal mid Feb for the stock show. Around Christmas I just couldn't figure out why 9 year old Pop Tart was not milking very well when it just dawned on me that she was due in about 2 weeks  So milk her until she drops production. 

Tom we used to have the BEST vet at A&M, would come to club meetings ones a winter and charge us $5 a head to ultrasound our goats, she would also come to your farm. She would not only tell you how many very accurately but a very good guess on how far along, she is no longer with them and when the new guy came out a few years back, he told a breeder that two of her does were open, likely a cloud brust (water pregnancy). She went home and luted them and they delivered premature kids in 36 hours....beware of the ultrasound guy from A&M  Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope she's not drying up yet, her milk production decreased slightly...but I think that is because of the hay, we got into a bale that didn't have as much alfalfa as usual...

If she settled the last time she was bred, she's only about 8weeks along... There are two other dates before that, that she was in with a buck and bred by the buck.... I am not certain how her heat cycles are...my pygmy got her through the fence last year so I wasn't even expecting her to kid so I didnt pay much attention to her. 

If they all settled the last time, they will all be about 8 weeks along....but I have other dates wrote on the calendar so we'll see....


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You just don't want her to get fat. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My girls don't start "showing" until they are about 3 months along. I have a boer doe, Spot, that I have noticed is getting a belly on her, which would coincide with her 8-22-08 breeding date.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Then there are the does that DON'T show their preg. until they udder up, 3 days before or after kidding and lay down and push out a kid.

The ONLY reliable method of knowing *about* when a doe is going to kid is to hand breed and have a buck pen that is comparable to Fort Knox.
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

When you blood test they can tell if it s fairly recent or not, I believe.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Hannah doesn't start showing until about 3-4 months old. Dont know on Georgia, she's a first timer. Delilah on the other hand...hid her pregnancy until she started developing an udder. I thought I was going to have a dry 2 yr old this year......boy what a surprise! 

Thanks for the replies!


----------

